# This what i got so far



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

This is the first mesurments i have done. I have not used the BFD yet. I just want to get an opinion on what i should be working on.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It's a pretty good response. A BFD would indeed fix that fairly easily.

You should try and do the response with the subwoofer only, so as to eliminate the mains interaction.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Not bad Rahmel... almost a natural house curve there, and it may be with out the mains measured.

I'd be working on learning the Room EQ Wizard. Download it and play around with it some. We're here to help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok i made a mistake. The first sub plots are with the mains on. Here are the sub plots with the mains off. Just the sub nothing else.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

Is there a real need for the BFD?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's kinda hard to say. Six months ago we would have all probably said you are fine if it sounds okay to you. But since then we've learned a little more, having the benefit of Room EQ Wizard at our fingertips. There might possibly be some more serious problems that what 1/6 octave measurements will show us. Using REW and a sweep from 10hz to 400hz will give us a better (more accurate) picture of your response. If you don't want go through having to connect up your computer in your HT area, you can always take 1hz increment measurements from 10hz - 160hz or so and save them in a .txt (text) file, then load them into the REW software. BUT, having said all that, IF it sounds good like it is to you and you are not concerned that you might be missing anything between those frequencies, stay as you are.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Admittedly, the sub only plot looks quite good, but your sub + mains graph has revealed an interaction that may require some BFD filtering. 

The BFD obviously has a lesser effect on the combined (sub + mains) response as the frequency increases, but can still provide useful equalization at and somewhat above your crossover. This may be useful to you in the 60Hz to 100Hz area shown in your combined graph. 

Generally, we suggest a sub only response, that is then filtered with the BFD to create the desired target. Then add in the mains to check for interaction and adjust phasing to get the best results. Then, if there is an interaction problem that phasing can't remove, do some minor tweaking with the filters to try and solve the problem.

I completely agree with Sonnie that problems are exposed with the sweep provided in REW that 1/6th octave single tone measurements don't let you see....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

OK.. How about this


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> OK.. How about this


Can you include some information about what we're looking at and what you've done to achieve it?  

brucek


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Sonnie. Just got your email. So far everything is sounding better with the BFD. Mostly music.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Test thread*

Good... hang in there with us!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey sonnie I'm back. I just had to take care of some family problems. It left me with no time to play with my sub or BFD. I'm going to try to adjust some more this weekend. I post some new results.:T


----------

